# How old and rare is this kit?



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

S.MOE,HERE...This question goes out to anyone, But I think all you U.K. builders might be a little bit more knowledgeable about this kit, It's a 1/72 scale model kit of a Soviet Lavochkin Lagg 3, KIT # RS 102, decals for 2 different aircraft, It's not in a box,all parts and decals are in a plastic bag, It has a piece of printed card stock as wide as the bag,that is folded over the top of the bag and stapled together.Assembly instructions are on oneside,paint-decal lay-out on back....KIT is Made in the U.K. by RED STAR model kits ltd. Beckenham, KENT....Was given this kit back in the earlly 80's,by my brother, who got it in the Virgin Islands,while he was on his highschool senior cruse trip...His cost $3.95,U.S....I had put it in another model box,so it wouldn't get messed up,just found it recently while digging around for something else...SO....Any ideas on how old it is,what it's value is,can you still find it??..I thought it was a nice gift,and since my little brother got it for me,I'd just put it up for safe keeping....Don't want to sell it, just some information about it....ALSO got a question for all you ship model builders out there,who were putting kits together...When we were still walking on the moon...But that's for another thread...So put on your thinking caps, guy's..........s.moe.........out.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its an interesting kit and is not rare or valuable at all. The origin of the tooling goes back to Frog. In the 1970s when Frog was working out a trade deal with Novo Export in Russia, Frog agreed to tool up some Russian airplanes for Novo to sell in the Soviet Union. Frog started work on a LaGG-3, MiG-3, Yak-3, and the Anatra World War I biplane. Frog never issued these kits and the molds were not in Novo's hands when Frog folded.

In the 1980s, the ex-Frog Russian planes were issued by "Red Star" and came in a bag with header card, similar to 60s and 70s Airfix and Frog kits.

Most recently the tooling was bought by Emhar, who still sells it.

http://www.modelhobbies.co.uk/shop/emhar-lavochkin-lagg3-2002-p-12247.html

The kits are not great by modern standards but are good beginner kits. Fit here and there is a bit coarse. Today there are much better, newer LaGG kits so the Red Star version has no particular value or interest.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

djnick66...s.moe,here.....Thank you Sir, Like I said, I didn't want to sell it 'cause it was a gift my brother gave me, I think it was the 1st time he ever spent any of his OWN money on me....ha,ha...The fact that he thought about me and bought it is why I've kept it all these years...I know back at that time, He would of had to of worked an hour and 15 minutes to earn what he paid for it...Minimum wage.........NOW, It's what...HALF a Day's pay for some of these kits???? Anyway...thanks for the history-info. on my kit, I really do appreciate your info and the time you took to answer my question.......s.moe.........out.


----------

